# How to determine load capacity of a cabinet design?



## alang (Jan 12, 2010)

I am designing a stand for a 55 gal fish tank. Approx wieght of the tank and related stuff is going to be around 600 lbs (high estimate).

I really don't want to build a construction lumber frame covered with a facisa. This just seems overkill to me, and robs valuable space underneath.

Is there anyway for an non-engineer and math challanged person to figure out the load bearing capacity of various woods, and/or a cabinet plan?

Only stuff I have found on the internet was for building construction, not furniture. I have seen tank stands built from cabinet wood, but no designs. I really want to attempt this, but its such a risk if a failure occurs.

Thanks.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Alan,
I don't have any engineering method to figure this. But if you check with a granite shop, ask them what granite countertops weight per square foot. It sits on standard kitchen base cabinets all the time and is pretty heavy. I would think you won't be too far off of that weightwise. If you use solid wood constuction and/or 3/4" furniture grade plywood, and sound joinery practice, you shouldn't have to use 2x material.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

A 55 is relatively light. We frame all stands over 65g. (75 on up) There are 2 ways we do it. Are you going to build with wood panels or solid sides like ply or mdf? Look at our site under aquarium stands and then shoot me a e-mail or call. I would be happy to walk you through it. 
http://www.richinscarpentry.com/gallery.php?level=album&id=15


----------



## alang (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking at the richinscarpentry site above, I got some ideas and came up with this in Sketchup:



















Next step is to find good sized hardwood stock.


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

That will be sweet. Cant wait to see it take shape. I saw your post over on the planted tank board as well. Looks like a fun place.


----------

